# oops more kits



## Alex06 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## jweebo2004 (May 21, 2006)

I am sooo lovin' these! #2 has to be my favorite...the look on it's face!


----------



## Alex06 (May 22, 2006)

Yes, he is always veeery intense, much to the dismay of those caught in his path.  Case in point with mom here:


----------



## jweebo2004 (May 23, 2006)




----------



## fotophia (May 24, 2006)

i dont even like cats but you make them look so adorable! i love one and two!


----------



## Arch (May 24, 2006)

great expressions in 1 and 2!...... well taken alex :thumbup:


----------



## terri (May 24, 2006)

The second one really is a cute capture. But you've managed to show the quirky playfulness of kittens with the whole series here. Very nice!


----------

